# Solved: "t" key opens new tab on internet



## Anniversity (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a Dell Inspiron with Vista that I got in July, 2009. Have had some problems, including the inability to type while on the internet. Every fourth or fifth keystroke does not register. This makes it impossible to enter passwords or send messages over the internet. Also, every time I strike the "t" key it opens a new tab instead of typing the letter "t". Any idea how to turn that function off?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Sounds like the control key is stuck. Has the laptop been physically damaged in any way?


----------



## Anniversity (Oct 14, 2009)

No, I've been very careful with it. It hasn't even left my house. Is there a way that I can "test" it to see if the control key is damaged?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hit the ALT + DEL keys together (without touching the CTRL key). Does the Task Manager open?


----------



## Anniversity (Oct 14, 2009)

Great idea. Will try this tonight (don't have my laptop with me). If it opens I suppose that means that the control key is stuck. ??


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Anniversity said:


> Great idea. Will try this tonight (don't have my laptop with me). If it opens I suppose that means that the control key is stuck. ??


Yes. But, I'd be willing to bet it won't be...  Unless you remember spilling a glass of orange juice on your keyboard...


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If the laptop hasn't been physically damaged, and the CTRL keys can be easily and normally depressed, then the problem is deeper and likely needs to repaired by a tech, depending on how technically savvy you are with hardware.


----------



## Anniversity (Oct 14, 2009)

Nope, no orange juice has been spilled on the keyboard! And I have zero tech savvy, which is why I'm relying on this website for help. I guess I'll have to call Dell and see what they can do. Thanks for your help!


----------



## AL_Teardrop (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm having the exact same problem with the same computer. With mine, it only seems to happen if I'm typing fast. It almost like I hit the letter T..and something else at the same time..just can' t figure out what I'm hitting. 

I've only had this computer a couple of weeks..and I know there's been no spills or damage.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Ctrl + t opens a new tab in Firefox; maybe in other browsers also.


----------



## AL_Teardrop (Oct 25, 2009)

Hmm..I was so hoping the "ctrl+t" key tip would work, but that doesn't seem to be the answer to my problem!


----------



## Anniversity (Oct 14, 2009)

My issue isn't related to the control key, either. I am going to have to contact Dell and try to see what they can do to fix this problem. I'll post the resolution if it's successful. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## AL_Teardrop (Oct 25, 2009)

This issue was just about to push me over the edge, so I've kept searching for a remedy for the problem. FOUND IT! It's on another forum and I'm not sure if I'm suppose to link to another forum here. 

BUT...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Its the touchpad causing the issue. Go into the touchpad properties and turn off the zoom in/out feature. Basically the left side of the touchpad is configured like the right side, except instead of scrolling up and down, its set to track zooming in and out. Every time you rest your palm and you get the slightest touch on the touchpad, the keyboard registers CTRL key presses (that is how the zoom feature works).
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I did this and by golly it WORKED!!!


----------



## Anniversity (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh, THANK YOU!! I can't wait to try this!!!


----------



## AL_Teardrop (Oct 25, 2009)

It works and I am beyond thrilled! I was about ready to toss this machine out the window. I haven't had a problem since I applied "the fix"!


----------



## Anniversity (Oct 14, 2009)

IT WORKED! I was so frustrated over this problem and my husband felt so bad because he gave me the laptop for my birthday and I couldn't stand using it. Thanks so much!!


----------

